# Two adorable kittens i need of a home NYC area



## PorschaLei (Feb 19, 2013)

These kittens have their first shots and are spayed. These two girls are pretty mellow and sweet and it would be desirable if they can be homed together (they a kinda inseparable) 



















Thank you 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

THey are so sweet, I hope you are able to find a good home for them. So many cats in need of homes. Sigh.


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

So adorable sure these babies won't be waiting long !


----------



## PorschaLei (Feb 19, 2013)

Yes i know its been really tough. I hope we can find great homes for these gorls because having 8 cats in my house would be a little much 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

